

Modulus Acquired by Progress Software - kfinley
http://blog.modulus.io/modulus-acquired-by-progress

======
filearts
I'm a user of modulus and a big fan of their service. It has been much more
consistent than other Node.js PaaS providers that I've tried. Downtime has
been almost non-existent and the level of service has been consistently high.

I hope that this new step in their growth will lead to an even better product
without compromising what has made them so great up to now. To me that is,
down-to-earth interaction and quiet and reliable service.

For those interested, Plunker ([http://plnkr.co](http://plnkr.co)) runs off
Modulus and gets around 50k pageviews a day. The set-up is 1 servo for the
static assets and embedded view, 1 servo for the api server and 1 servo for
the real-time preview server.

The runner servo alone is serving 32k requests an hour and is below capacity.

------
thecolorblue
Congrats guys! I am also a user of modulus and they have a very competitive
service.

------
sjsperry
Modulus is the way webdev should be moving. It's just a superior experience.

------
timmyg
Modulus is great, can focus efforts on your product rather than server config

